# One Beautiful Photo for Every Country in the World



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am going to post one beautiful photo for every country. In some cases, I will post one picture of nature and one of a man-made structure.

Note: For each country, I am googling "beautiful [country name]" and taking what I believe to be the nicest picture in the first few pages.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Aghanistan


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Albania

Since Albania has a quintessentially gorgeous Adriatic coastline, I figured that I would post a picture of its gorgeous mountains instead.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Algeria

This was tough. I decided to post more than one picture.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Andorra


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

More to come later.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Angola

This one was tricky, because half the results that appeared were of women in bikinis.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Antigua and Barbuda


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Argentina


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Armenia


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Australia


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Great idea. I'll wait for my country.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Austria


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice thread i will wait for my country


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Azerbaijan

This one was very hard... (i.e., not many pictures)


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bahrain

Another tough one... (i.e., not many pictures to chose from)


----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)

great pics !!!
but all of them are "natural landscapes".... i would like to see more urban environments !!!

ps: waiting for Lebanon !!!!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bahamas


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ I think landscapes are much better.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bangladesh

Another country that's a bit of a challenge...

I honestly couldn't find anything...


----------

